

The geek's way of finding wallpapers that fit your screen resolution - archon810
http://beerpla.net/2010/01/09/the-easiest-and-best-way-to-search-for-beautiful-wallpapers-in-your-specific-screen-resolution-and-size/

======
Raphael
Or just get something bigger and proceed to resize or crop.

~~~
archon810
Of course, that is always an option.

